# Need help running Icecast2 server

## Ryan

Ok, I'll admit I'm a total newbie at this icecast-thing, but anyways...

For the past eight hours straight I've been trying to get icecast up and running on my Gentoo, using both the source from http://www.icecast.org and the ebuild. Both seem to have a _huge_ problem with me!  :Confused: 

The probem is (hopefully) very simple (to you as the solution provider.    :Wink:   )

1. Every time I try to log in with whatever machine I fancy (windoze boxes running WinAmp/Oddcast) I get "Bad Password" on the Icecast console screen. I've checked, re-checked and checked again with the "Set" command, but no such luck. The password on that screen does not work when I try to log in from the oddcast plugin.

2. I can't get it to read the configuration file! Doesn't matter whether I specify the -c option or not on the command line when I'm starting Icecast - the passwords still won't go through.

(Only looked at the passwords, figured I'd take that first, the rest later).  :Rolling Eyes: 

Also, the documentation says a whole lot about some hosts.allow and hosts.deny files. I don't have them. Does Gentoo build with these as standard? Should I get them? If so, which ebuild?

If anyone has got Icecast up and running and knows a little bit more than I do on how to do so, I'd sure appreciate some help, maybe a kind of "walk-through" on how to set it up.  :Very Happy: 

I'm going to bed now, hoping some kind soul has got a helping hand for me tomorrow at noon when I get up (it's now 3:34 AM here in DK).

Thanx, guys! 

Ryan.

----------

## y0-y0

i seem to have the same problem as you, are you using plaintext or crypt passwords?

i am trying with plain text, but that does not seem to work, i double check everything 9x so far, i aswell tried source and emerge, both same result...

XMMS dies on me with a segfault with the LiveIce 1.0.0 plugin.. i am using ESD as my sound plugin as suggested (i was allready using it before) but then xmms segfaults as soon as i try to click the configure, but that might be becuz there's no configure window built. i dont know where xmms stores its plugins there must be some solution to this, i wanna run shoutcast 'n let a friend listen 2 a mp3 wich is 18mb in size, ftp is 2 slow, but it ice could save the day if the damm thing wants to work  :Sad: 

if you get it to work, please please drop a line here...

----------

## paul138

You're better off using the 1.3 release. I've never run into any problems with it. Icecast2 is beta at best.

----------

## jeremy

XMMS dies on me with a segfault with the LiveIce 1.0.0 plugin..

I get this when I git the Configure button for the Liveice plugin.  I did a GDB trace in case this helps someone see what is going on.  This used to work okay on Mandrake 8.0 with XMMS 1.2.7  and the Liveice plugin, but both my Gentoo boxes gives the segfault.  Here is the trace, let me know if there is something I can do to provide more detail:

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 1024 (LWP 7483)]

0x407b2791 in strlen () from /lib/libc.so.6

(gdb) backtrace

#0  0x407b2791 in strlen () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x400a523a in gtk_entry_set_text () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#2  0x40c5e4e1 in liveice_configure () at gui.c:771

#3  0x0806100d in effect_configure ()

#4  0x400f2361 in gtk_handlers_run () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#5  0x400f1e7f in gtk_signal_real_emit () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#6  0x400f190b in gtk_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#7  0x4006ec54 in gtk_real_button_released () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#8  0x400ca4ef in gtk_marshal_NONE__NONE () from

/usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#9  0x400f1d90 in gtk_signal_real_emit () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#10 0x400f190b in gtk_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#11 0x4006e941 in gtk_button_button_release () from

/usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#12 0x400ca238 in gtk_marshal_BOOL__POINTER () from

/usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#13 0x400f1eb4 in gtk_signal_real_emit () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#14 0x400f190b in gtk_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#15 0x4011fe26 in gtk_widget_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#16 0x400c92b6 in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#17 0x400c8dc0 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

#18 0x4016059c in gdk_event_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libgdk-1.2.so.0

#19 0x40192563 in g_main_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0

#20 0x40192334 in g_main_iterate () from /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0

#21 0x40191353 in g_main_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0

#22 0x400c8ab6 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0

And in case it matters, I am running Gentoo 1.4 RC1 on both PCs with GCC 3.2.

Thanks,

Jeremy

----------

## jeremy

I found a way to work around it.  I pasted my prior configuration into the ~/.xmms/config file and then I was able to click configure okay.  Here is what the section should look like.

[LiveIce]

port=8000

public=0

bitrate=96000

vbr_quality=30

encoding_quality=30

sample_rate=32000

channels=2

header_format=1

copyright=0

encoder=11

remote_dumpfile_enable=0

title_streaming=1

server=localhost

password=youricecastpass

mountpoint=/medium

name=Jeremy Radio

genre=MP3

url=http://www.yourserver.net

description=MP3 Streaming

encoder_path=/usr/bin/lame

remote_dumpfile=

Hope this helps someone else.

Jeremy

----------

## y0-y0

i tried this on my box but still no joy, it wouldn't accept the connections from my encoder,  whether i used liveice nor xmms ... it constantly kept bloating bad password for encoder while the passwords where exactly the same. i had serveral people looking at it and they confirmed i wasn't crazy...

i had to compile it manually and remove all traces, dir's config's etc etc from the system after a unmerge and compile it manually for it to work :/

----------

## blunted

I also had a problem where I never even got the chance to authenticate with the icecast server, it would just drop the connection... even with allow all in my config.

I tried shoutcast from shoutcast.com it and worked fine.

----------

## inyoutees

I was running into the same problems with the bad password error message whenever I tried to connect a source to the icecast server...  Here's what worked for me after 4-5 hours of playing:

Instead of using the gentoo ebuilds for icecast and ices (what I'm using to provide the audio to icecast2), I used the CVS versions from http://www.icecast.org.  Worked like a charm.  There's apparently been some sort of development from the last ebuilds that caused the password from the ices config to fail when connecting to the icecast2 server (ebuild version from 08-someday-2002 iirc).

Here's some basic instructions that worked for me two nights ago:

make some temp directory to download stuff to...

$ cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@xiph.org:/usr/local/cvsroot login

password: anoncvs

check out the icecast2 sources...

$ cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@xiph.org:/usr/local/cvsroot -z3 co icecast

(just fyi, icecast == icecast2 for the guys over at xiph.org)

(if you want ices2, you need to repeat the above command using 'libshout' and 'ices' in place of 'icecast')

for everything you want to install (with default prefix, etc):

$ cd directory 

('icecast' for example... you'll have to do libshout before ices)

$ ./autogen.sh

$ make

either su to root or sudo

# make install

I'd then copy the examply config files located in download-dir/conf/ to /etc.  Modify them to your liking, and if you are using both icecast and ices like myself, fire it up like so:

$ icecast -c /etc/icecast2.xml

and in another term

$ ices /etc/ices-playlist.xml

Streaming Ogg Vorbis as we speak.  Hope this helps.

:boone

(btw, decent HowTo at http://www.6809.org.uk/kja3/ices2-howto.shtml - gave me an idea of what to do)

----------

## -- Thor --

I followed those instructions found on the web site, yet I am running into problems with libshout I think.  The CVS libshout installs over at /usr/local/lib while I also seem to have a /usr/lib libshout.  I don't know if the ebuild of icecast (regualr 1.3*) put it there or not.

```
whereis libshout

libshout: /usr/lib/libshout.so /usr/lib/libshout.la /usr/lib/libshout.a /usr/local/lib/libshout.so /usr/local/lib/libshout.la /usr/local/lib/libshout.a
```

I will try again after removing the /usr/lib/libshout*

Regards,

Jeff

----------

## virus

well it is most likely just that.... I had this problem too for a long while...

it seems that icecasy.conf wants the _encrypted_ password, but for both shout and liveice I applied the _non-encrypted_ password.

then i had to add my hostname inside icecast interactive mode with 

```
allow all add my.host.name
```

this should be done in icecast.conf for convenience tho...

----------

